# Advertising Idea



## Seig (Jul 18, 2002)

Ihave an idea that I am currently trying to put into practice.  One of the local radio stations has a trivia game every morning where both contestants get a prize.  I am talking to them about using a week of free lessons as a prize.  I think it is a great way to gt my name out on the radio without paying for the ad.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 18, 2002)

That is a great idea.  I used that method of advertising when my wife and I first bought our school.  I was lucky she was the co-host of the morning show so it was easier for me to in that way.

You might also want to try a referral system with a locla independent video store.  Everytime some gets a video from that shop they get a thank you coupon from the video shop.  Thank you is a week of lessons at your school.  If the person signs up at the end of the week you give them a coupon for a free movie rental and you kick the video store back a few dollars.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 18, 2002)

Church bulletins will sometimes let you advertise for free, in the main section of the bulletin, if you're giving their parishoners something.  Give them a free week of martial arts classes or something.


----------



## Seig (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *That is a great idea.  I used that method of advertising when my wife and I first bought our school.  I was lucky she was the co-host of the morning show so it was easier for me to in that way.
> 
> You might also want to try a referral system with a locla independent video store.  Everytime some gets a video from that shop they get a thank you coupon from the video shop.  Thank you is a week of lessons at your school.  If the person signs up at the end of the week you give them a coupon for a free movie rental and you kick the video store back a few dollars. *


I like that idea, unfortunately all we have is two chains here.  But I will look into some other local businesses and try that too. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 19, 2002)

For the referral system you can use it at Pizza places, health food stores, small restaurants, health training facilities(Gym), small gas stations, any place that hits your keep demographic.

Your key demographic is anyone with disposible income, a few extra bucks to spend on the luxuries.


----------



## kenposcum (Sep 25, 2002)

Genius!  Pure genius!  Now I must steal and implement your idea!  Thank you!:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 25, 2002)

The Domino's chain here in town is sending out coupon book with each pizza order. There were bowling, oil change, other food business coupons in this booket they sent out. I might talk to the manger since I know him and see about a coupon in this book.
Bob :asian:


----------



## meni (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Ihave an idea that I am currently trying to put into practice.  One of the local radio stations has a trivia game every morning where both contestants get a prize.  I am talking to them about using a week of free lessons as a prize.  I think it is a great way to gt my name out on the radio without paying for the ad. *



also if you can offer a private class some time that helpfull!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 9, 2002)

I had a running YP add for 3 years. Got tons of calls, very , very few takers. All they wanted to do was talk.

Even advertised, rock bottom test fees,(10 dollars) no organization fees. Private/group lessons.

When it came to the TKD schools, I had them beat (financially), commerical, or otherwise, and they still outdo me.

Geez, they're some people walking around here that have no idea what Kenpo is. 

My Gosh, I'm even considering going back into High School coaching. At least I'll have someone to teach/coach.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 9, 2002)

Please don't get the idea that I'm looking for sympathy. Becuase of other circumstances, I haven't been able to post here regularly, and want to get back into the swing of things. I enjoy being here!

Just sounding off here so that I can get an idea, one that I haven't run into yet.

Many times, it's hard to show up to class, and no one shows up, and it becomes a time for a workout in solitude. 

Thanks for letting me bend your ear!:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 9, 2002)

People know what TKD is. They don't know the word "Kenpo"...

Try just calling it "Karate." Incorrect, yes. But familiar.  Even Mr. Parker's studio says "Karate" on the sign.  or just call it "Martial Arts"

Most people aren't educated enough to really know that there are different kinds of martial arts and what the different kinds do.  They either come in looking for fitness, self defense, or something to show off to their friends, and kenpo has all that. they won't be disappointed.  They know the names "Tae Kwon Do" and "Karate" and "Judo" maybe, but they know nothing about it.  Just tell them a little about the art once they come in.  

Don't give out too much info over the phone.  Get them to come in for a "consultation" and talk to them face to face.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *People know what TKD is. They don't know the word "Kenpo"...
> 
> ...



Thanks for responding!:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *Don't give out too much info over the phone.  Get them to come in for a "consultation" and talk to them face to face. *



THat's right. Then you can see if they're hot babes.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2002)

LOL, Gou!

No, its because when you offer them your "introductory special" or whatever it is, its harder for them to say no to your face.  Also, if you tell them stuff over the phone (like pricing) they're likely to go with whoever's cheapest, rather than quality.  Let them see your face and see what you do first.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *No, its because when you offer them your "introductory special" or whatever it is, its harder for them to say no to your face.*



Really, I never seem to have a problem with that. Of course usually I have to stop laughing at them first.

_(Hint - I knew this. I still want to see if they're hot babes)_



> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *Also, if you tell them stuff over the phone (like pricing) they're likely to go with whoever's cheapest, rather than quality.*



You must do American Kenpo. Just a reminder that sometimes the cheapest can be the best quality, although not always.



> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> * Let them see your face and see what you do first. *



That's all a part of what my _"Introductory Special"_ is baby!


----------

